# [Umfrage] Firewall auf gentoo

## trashcity

Nachdem ich mich mit dem Thema Sicherheit beschäftige 

Stell ich mir folgende frage   :Cool: 

Was halte Ihr von Firewall auf Gentoo Basis  :Question: 

Möchte euch bitten ein par Erfahrungen zu Posten und oder eure Meinung abzugeben 

----------

## Beforegod

Evt. wäre da Debian schneller (von den Programmpaketen her) weil eine Installation auf Gentoo Basis dauert nunmal ewig  :Wink: 

Ansonsten von der Sicherheit kein Unterschied. Eine gut knfigurierte Firewall kann super unter SuSE, Redhat, Debian, Gentoo oder sonstwo laufen.

Auch dürfte IPTables ausreichend sein

----------

## trashcity

danke für deine Antwort

Was haltest du von einer shorewall ist mir nämlich sehr sympathisch und auch über webmin zu steuern  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gizmo.tar.bz23

ich habe einen router [p300,128mb,800mb hdd] auf dem ich gentoo 1.4

und eine iptables firewall laufen hab. ich habe mich fuer gentoo entschieden

weil ich ich ein basissytem haben will das ich ohne probleme updaten

kann. wenn du mehrere rechner hast ist das mit dem compiliern eigentlich

kein problem ..... distcc   :Wink: 

bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie probleme mit der fw, laeuft alles wunderbar.

----------

## mikkk

Eine Firewall auf gentoo würde sicher gut funktionieren, aber ich halte das für einen ziemlichen Overkill. Die ganzen Anpassungsmöglichkeiten, die ja die eigentliche Stärke von gentoo sind, kommen bei einer Firewall garnicht zur Geltung.

Ich persönlich benutze deshalb nur die Ein-Disketten-Distri "fli4l". Dafür brauche ich noch nicht mal 'ne Platte in meiner Firewall (das ist mit gentoo wohl nicht so einfach zu machen  :Wink: ).

mikkk

----------

## Marlo

 *Quote:*   

> Also denken Sie nach, bevor Sie eine Firewall in Betrieb nehmen! Brauchen Sie wirklich eine?

 

Zu finden hier:

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/gentoo-security/#header_12

----------

## SuEt

ich beschäftige mich auch seit einiger zeit mit dem gedanken, eine firewall zu installieren.

Mein problem ist: macht eine Firewall überhaupt sinn privat zu hause? wenn jemand in mein system eindringen möchte, dann kann er das auch ohne firewall und nervige programme wie unter windows, die die ganze zeit irgendetwas ins internet senden möchten, fand ich bislang noch keine unter linux.

natürlich sieht das ganze ein wenig anders in einer firma aus, aber wie schon gesagt, mich interessiert das ganze für den privaten gebrauch. was haltet ihr von eine firewall zu hause? gibt sie wirklich mehr sicherheit oder ist es einfach nur nice-to-have?

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## trashcity

Nan ja

Stell dir mal folgendes vor du sitzt zu hause im 1 Stock in deinem Haus (=deine Firewall) und du hast sämtliche Türen und Fenster (=deine Ports) offen was glaubst du wie ein Einbrecher das findet  :Idea:   ich glaube der währe höchst erfreut über deine Nachlässigkeit   :Laughing: 

So bei jedem Betriebssystem ob Windows, Linux oder auch andere anbieten ist es so ein sicherheits- Patch macht Türen und Fenster zu und gleichzeitig oder auch der nächste Patch macht ganz andere Türen und Fenster sprich Ports auf  :Exclamation: 

Nun ja  

In einer Firma kann es schon was bedeuten ob da jemand von außen in die Systeme einsteigt

Und wenn du nicht wirklich willst dass jemand auf deine Rechner zugreift dann würde ich dir eine Firewall empfehlen  :Idea: 

Und du solltest alle Ports von außen nach Innen (vom Internet in dein Netzwerk) einfach zusperren und genau das macht eine Firewall  :Exclamation: 

und ja ich weis noch ein wenig mehr  :Wink: 

Hätten mehre PC Benutzer eine Firewall dann könnten sich viele Würma (ms balster und so) sich nicht mehr so schnell verbreiten 

Allso ich hab eine und bei allen meinen Freunden und Verwandten die im Internet Surfen ob mit ISDN oder 56K oder DSL hab ich eine Firewall installiert und seitdem haben sie um mehr als die hälfte an Problemen 

Aber eine gute Firewall ist nicht ein all heilmittel also immer auf Viren Scannen und Definitionstabellen Aktuellhalten und nur E-Mails öffnen wo du den Absender vertrauen kannst (also sollte der absenden nicht von Micros.. sein) dann aber nur dann solltest du einigermaßen sicher Surfen können

grüße mike

----------

## SuEt

hmm, bei mir sind standard-gemäss (ohne zusätzliche einstellungen) alle ports zu, bislang hatte ich noch nie probleme mit würmern etc (auch windows-pop-up fenster waren nie ein problem). portscanning von aussen auf meine pc zeigt genau die ports als offen an, die ich geöffnet habe...und das ohne aktivierte firewall...

ggf sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich alle benutzer in meinem netzwerk seit kurzem überzeugen konnte, linux zu benutzen (sprich macro-viren etc fallen weg). 

wo liegt nun also genau der vorteil einer firewall, wenn wie gesagt portscanner von aussen auf mein netzwerk nur angeben, dass port 80 und 25 offen sind und ansonsten alles i.O. ist?

----------

## trashcity

Nun die Frage die sich stellt verwendest du jetzt Linux oder Windows

Was für eine Leitung benutzt du

----------

## SuEt

auf allen pcs ist linux installiert (bis vor ca einem monat hatte es aber noch zwei windows-pcs), als internet-anschluss habe ich adsl (ein pc ist die ganze zeit als web- und mail-server online) seit mehr als einem jahr und ich hatte nicht ein einziges mal probleme mit viren, würmern etc....weder auf den linux-pcs noch früher auf den windows-pcs und soweit ich das gemäss dem internet-traffic, rsp den logs ersehen kann, hatte ich auch nie probleme mit "eindringlingen", wobei, wie bereits angemerkt, wenn jemand wirklich in mein netzwerk möchte, es in meinen augen irrelevant ist, ob eine firewall installiert ist oder nicht.

genau das ist auch mein problem: wenn jemand über genügend wissen verfügt, ist es in meinen augen egal, ob eine firewall installiert ist oder nicht, irgedwie kommt er/sie doch ins lokale netzwerk. und da ich bislang keine mir bekannten probleme habe, frage ich mich nun einfach, ob eine firewall privat sinn macht? sicher, wenn man unter windows eine kleine firewall installiert, mag das genau diejenigen angreifer fernhalten, die mit einen tool, welches sie aus dem netz gesogen haben, ein wenig experimentieren, oder es unterdrückt die nervigen pop-ups oder einzelnen anwendungen wird die verbindung ins internet kontrolliert untersagt, aber das sind windows-problemchen in meinen augen. und versierten "einbrechern" ist nun halt meines erachtens auch eine gute firewall nur bedingt eine hürde.

was findet ihr dazu? ich lasse mich sehr gerne belehren, aber zuerst muss ich einfach den sinn der aktion sehen. ich möchte nicht einfach eine firewall installieren, nur damit ich eine habe, ich sollte schon den nutzen erkennen.

Gruss

SuEt

ps. bitte erachtet meine Posts über dieses Thema nicht als "Troll-Krieg", ich möchte nur eure Meinungen dazu erfahren.

----------

## tacki

hab hier schon seit etwa 1 jahr gentoo auf iptables als firewall laufen und es gab bisher keine probleme. 

wichtig dabei ist dass man es mit dem updatewahn nicht übertreibt! eine firewall braucht nicht den neusten gcc!!!! never touch a running system. gentoo verleitet viel zu oft zum updaten, da es wirklich viel zu einfach ist  :Smile: 

edit: die leitung die die firewall schützt ist eine (echte) 2MBit Standleitung

----------

## siliconburner

@trashcity dein : Allso ich hab eine und bei allen meinen Freunden und Verwandten die im Internet Surfen ob mit ISDN oder 56K oder DSL hab ich eine Firewall installiert und seitdem haben sie um mehr als die hälfte an Problemen 

hört sich auf den ersten blick an, als das man dich nacht an die firewalls ranlassen sollte (was hat man mehr um die hälfte? probleme   :Wink:  ) nix für ungut

@SuSt wenn du mit nem bruch geld machen willst (ich meine geld, und nicht porto) dann gehst du doch bestimmt nicht in das gartenhäusschen um die ecke. sondern eher in die commerz. wenn du aber ein kleinkrimineller bist, dann nimmst du jede offene tür war. 

wenn bei dir noch keiner der kleinkriminellen war, gut so, aber unter linux werden sie auch immer mehr (leider). wenn du in diversen logfgs nichts siehst, dann heisst es noch nicht, dass nicht jemand deinen rechner für andere dinge benutzt (rootkit). wenn die firewall nicht gerade deinen traffic auf 10b/s beschneidet dann ist es nicht verkehrt, eine zu installieren, anfdernfalls solltest du die config nochmal durchgehen   :Wink: 

ich werde mir auch eine installen, obwohl ich fli4l habe, was schon relativ gut ist ohne spezielle einstellungen.

wenn der hund nicht hätte, hätte er den hasen gekrioegt.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Mir ist das einrichten eigentlich so ziemlich egal. Rechner ohne X und dann eben mal schnell über Nacht kompilieren, fertig - dann ein iptables Skript schreiben, das wars. Smoothwall hat einen merkwürdigen Beigeschmack hinterlassen bei mir, das lange weigern keine Shadow Passwords einzusetzen .. hmm, ich weis nicht ob das noch immer so ist, aber damals fand ich das schon merkwürdig, vergleichbar imho wenn ein Autohändler mir rät Fahrrad zu fahren. Von Webfontends halte ich gar nichts, das ist unnötiger Schnickschnack und eine potentielle mögliche/zukünftige Sicherheitslücke.

----------

## at_chaos

hi,

also auf meinem home router habe ich iptables mit nem standard-script da dieser auch webserver ist was natürlich nicht ideal ist aber für meine zwecke reicht es.

In unserer Firma habe ich IpCop auf nem alten 300er amd aufgesetzt. Kann nur sagen das Teil läuft rock-solid und da es iptables verwendet ist es auch leicht anpassbar. 

Verschiedene Online-Sicherheitschecks und portscans haben keine sicherheitslücken ergeben. Wohl auch weil hinter IpCop kein öffentlicher Server läuft.

Jedoch will ich zu Hause nicht noch einen Pc rumstehen haben der "nur" Firewall ist (Strom sparen).

mfg,

andy

----------

## wysiib

von der sicherheit her seh ich da keinen großen unterschied.

ich fände es für ne firewall nur recht unnötig und zuviel arbeit alles zu kompilieren. daher debian + iptables

----------

